

The Tech Industry Is in Denial, but the Bubble Is About to Burst - tallatmahmood
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/26/the-tech-industry-is-in-denial-but-the-bubble-is-about-to-burst/

======
richmarr

      The fact that we are in a tech bubble is in no doubt
    

Yeah... no. It is in doubt, otherwise all the smart people who are still
taking risks would stop. I don't pretend to know what the outcome is going to
be, but from my perspective anyone who claims certainty is probably selling
something.

To be honest I find Benedict Evans' analysis more convincing. Like many others
here I was there for the dot-com boom (& crash) and this feels very different
to me. There's real revenue being generated from a decent sized online
population, not just a legion of ad-funded sites fighting for speculative CPM
dollars.

